# My experiment with 600 manipulation



## patriciao82173 (Apr 24, 2006)

1)Had no problem with the film going into the SX-70 (used the "dark slide" method).
2)I used an available polarizer to reduce the amount of light.  First shot was still over-exposed.  Second shot I darkened using the exposure control(on the camera itself completely black) and it was fine.
-A more accurate representation of what the film might can actually do would probably be better from a 600 film camera.

3)Noticable color difference(but could be because of many factors including 1. time of day and 2. polarizer instead of neutral density)  The colors in the SX-70 were much cooler and the 600 much warmer.  In my opinion somewhere in between the two is an accurate real life picture. 
4)Manipulation:  when I normally try to "outline" I usually get much more white with SX-70 and with 600 there is a lot more black in the outlining(still some white but mostly black)  Much more color shifting the blue-green color actually changed to orange when I began trying to make "painterly looking motions" also mild painterly look seems to be impossible to recreate.  I'll be putting the two comparisons up on my photo blog at http://photographybypatricia.blogspot.com/ in a bit.
-Patricia


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Patricia - I will look forward to seeing them. 

Kudos to you for trying to manipulate the 600; from all I've read, the Time Zero film was the only emulsion that could be manipulated in any satisfactory way. Now, I'm curious!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry for the delay blogger seems to  be having problems.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

No sweat.  Stick around; you're among like minds here.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 24, 2006)

Finally got them up.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

Not bad!  I like the black outline effect. 

Were you able to actually push the emulsion around like with Time Zero?

The demise of that film is indeed one of the saddest things to happen for me in many a moon!


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't feel that the emulsion is "pushable" as time zero is.  Sad I know.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> I don't feel that the emulsion is "pushable" as time zero is. Sad I know.


I didn't expect it would be.  I'm still waiting for someone to re-invent the stuff (Fuji, maybe?) charge us an outrageous amount and make everyone happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 24, 2006)

My problem is with THREE kids here ages 4mo to 5 I now have to find some other process I can do that I don't feel is too "dangerous" for them to be around.  I'm considering infrared and handcoloring but we'll just have to wait and see.  Time is the problem.  Limited amount of time that I have alone.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> My problem is with THREE kids here ages 4mo to 5 I now have to find some other process I can do that I don't feel is too "dangerous" for them to be around. I'm considering infrared and handcoloring but we'll just have to wait and see. Time is the problem. Limited amount of time that I have alone.


Time - or lack thereof - is a lifelong problem.  I can't help ya much there, with 3 little ones who need their Mom. :heart: BUT - I can help advise you with different ways/approaches to hand coloring that you might find helpful. Have you done much hand coloring the traditional way?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 24, 2006)

ah i have just one word for you "Paper Negatives."  Sorry I can't count all that well.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> ah i have just one word for you "Paper Negatives." Sorry I can't count all that well.


hey!! Quit trying to influence her. She said "hand coloring" and "infrared". :mrgreen: I get to go first.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 24, 2006)

too funny, just like my second ex wife.....


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> too funny, just like my second ex wife.....


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

:lmao:  You two are hilarious.
:hugs:  OH how I needed that.

Hand Coloring I have used Marshalls oils, pencils and also pens.  I think it depends on the actual photo as to what might be best but I would really like to dig more into the oils.

Paper negatives:  aka photograms?  mmm I can smell the developer already(not really set up to do that here)  I do have 1) 8x10 tray that I bought for doing emulsion lifts and some tongs.  How cheap or expensive is that now?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

I develope my paper negatives (bigger than 2x3) in a peanut butter jar converted to a daylight film tank.... how cheap is that?


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

:hail:so tell me about how you make it positive then....

ETA:  I should rephrase to say tell me how you "cheaply" make it  positive as I know the technical way to make it positive.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

I love you already... you know the way to a mans heart is through his camera.

first of all this is the home made lid for the peanut butter jar daylight tank....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To make a print I scan the negative onto a flatbed scanner (using a homemade backlight of course).  The backlight even on paper makes it scan better.  Unless it has a problem then sometimes I don't use the backlight.  Then I do whatever darkroom things I want to do in a freeware editor.  Then I just upload it to a printer.

Now before you say how that is cheating.  I used to use a local prolab for my work when I ran the studio.  After I retired I went back there with my son in law, who is now running my business. into the ground of course (just kidding he is doing great),...  this prolab is now scanning negatives (on a drum scanner) to make any print larger than a 8x10... Like it or not its the wave of the future.

If I have a print made now it is generally a poster so it has to be scanned anyway.  If you are shooting 2x3 or better still 3x4 or 4x5 negs a flat bed makes a decent poster print.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

Okay I'll bite tell me about the homemade backlight...just so I know


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

And now I wonder why I got rid of all that stuff and went digital at the end of school...what was I thinking?


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

holy crap!! Charlie has moved in for the kill, complete with diagrams.  How can I compete with that?? 

Patricia, Polaroid 669 film is still widely available and not too hideously expensive. Great fun for emulsion lifts and image transfers. There are a few more basic supplies needed to get started, but having the tray and the tongs is a start. :thumbup: 

Hand coloring is one of those basic skills that you can take along no matter what else you're playing with.* I use the oils and pencils the most, too, probably followed by chalks.




*Isn't that right, Charlie? :mrgreen:


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have all the stuff for the emulsion transfers the problem is the time-frame issue I have to work around. I have about 2 days every two weeks I can do stuff like that(when 2 of my rugrats are at Grandmas) 
I've actually started on this project but I haven't got to the emulsion part yet I loaded some other pack film(just reg. b/w) in one of my cameras to test it and found out the shutter wasn't working so now I have to get brave(In college we had one of those film dark rooms where you go into a revolving door something about that room and loading film on reels that now I like to take my time with and requires me to "get brave"-)and take it out and put it in the other camera which is a newer battery operated model and I know the shutter works in it but I still need to do a bracket test on it.  Then after that process I'll wait two more weeks and take a trip somewhere to have a photo day and then I come home and probably wait two more weeks and then maybe I might actually get to make some emulsion lifts ...it's a long process but I think that's a good thing it gives me time to think over the next steps.


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> I have all the stuff for the emulsion transfers the problem is the time-frame issue I have to work around. I have about 2 days every two weeks I can do stuff like that(when 2 of my rugrats are at Grandmas)
> I've actually started on this project but I haven't got to the emulsion part yet I loaded some other pack film(just reg. b/w) in one of my cameras to test it and found out the shutter wasn't working so now I have to get brave(In college we had one of those film dark rooms where you go into a revolving door something about that room and loading film on reels that now I like to take my time with and requires me to "get brave"-)and take it out and put it in the other camera which is a newer battery operated model and I know the shutter works in it but I still need to do a bracket test on it. Then after that process I'll wait two more weeks and take a trip somewhere to have a photo day and then I come home and probably wait two more weeks and then maybe I might actually get to make some emulsion lifts ...it's a long process but I think that's a good thing it gives me time to think over the next steps.


Girl - whatever you do, don't try bromoils!  THAT is a long process and given your schedule here, you might never get done. I'm kidding, of course.

Yep, finding those precious hours to get creative is a real challenge. And then, when the time IS there, I have to hope I am actually in a creative frame of mind, so I don't force things. It always turns out to be junk when I do that. 

One of the nice things about emulsions lifts is that you CAN take the picture whenever you want, and store the print as long as you wish. With image transfers you need to be set up and ready, you'll be peeling that print apart before it has a chance to develop. You have to be mentally prepared to move quickly through the steps. 

But it's all highly addictive.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

HOW TO MAKE A BACK LIGHT CHEAP TO SCAN LARGE NEGATIVES USING A FLATBED SCANNER






​I wanted to scan in odd size negatives so that I could colorize and digitalize them. So I tried to buy a scanner to do it. I found them to be rather expensive to say the least. The truth is I could buy a brand new flat bed scanner with high resolution and 35mm scan light for under a hundred bucks but a 2 1/4 scan scanner was much more. Forget about 4x5 I couldn't even find one.
So what I did was to buy one that was set up for 35mm and then build a back light that covered a larger area. Building the light was a bit of trial and error but I finally got it close enough for black and white, color slides were pretty easy to correct, and color negatives aren't all that bad. But I am a retro photographer and almost everything I shoot is black and white so I didn't spend a lot of time trying to make the color adjustments better.
So here is what you do.
1)... Find your way to a Lowe's or Home Depot Store.
2)... Wander around lost for fifteen minutes, cause you wont find a salesperson to help you.
3)...Find the electrical department by yourself.
4)... Find a trouble light with a small 8" or so reflector. They come in two sizes a small and large. You want the small one unless you are going for the 4 x 5 negatives then you will probably want the large.
5)... Find a new florescent home type bulb..They are spiral and fit in the trouble light (lamp type) socket. Get the equivalent of 75 watts. I think it is. Not any larger than that for sure no smaller than 60 watt equivalent.
6)... Stand in line, behind a woman with twenty flower pots, or a man with fifty different sized bolts, or more likely both.
7)... When you get home find a cylinder to fit beneath the opening in of the trouble light. I use the plastic cover off a blank CD container a fifty count container. If I were doing it again, I would use a piece of poster board rolled into a cylinder. I could adjust the length of the cylinder to make the light more or less intense that way. I could also adjust the spread by making it a funnel shape for really large negatives. At the moment I am shooting 3x4 max, so it doesn't come into play now.
8)... a diffuser is needed. If you don't use one the light will be stronger in the center. A good diffuse is foggy plastic like a cd cover several makes it even better. I am a little leery of wax paper, but if your negative is protected it might work as well. I just place the foggy plastic over the negative between it and the light. It seems to work fine. How many folds is just an experimental factor. 
9).... You can make a negative holder out of poster board. 
At this point just crank up the scanner and do your thing. You will need a good photo editor with negative setting to make a positive to work with but almost all of them do have it. I just found a couple of shareware programs that convert color negs to positives and do a pretty good job. A little tweeking is required but the images are quite useable. If you want a really good print take the negative to the lab. But to just have a proof these things do well. I don't want to endorse anything so google them up google them up. both the ones I saw were thirty bucks each and both have a trial version. They say you can do the same thing in photo shop for about five hundred. Anyway good luck

LET'S SEE YOU TOP THAT TERRI ROFL


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought a neg scanner to attach to my flatbed a while back it lasted maybe 100 negatives or so and then started getting interference and I threw in in the trash so this is a great fix for all those negatives I have stored up.  Perhaps, relatively speaking I might could make one with a shoe box(maybe about the size of my scanner bed, a  flourescent under the cabinet style lamp and some diffusion --parchement paper might work it's not exactly waxy)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

I tried a fish tank lid for a while but went back to the round one instead.  I only work with one neg at a time.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

that would work... or I guess I could grab a used light box/table off ebay...LOL


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

> LET'S SEE YOU TOP THAT TERRI ROFL


um.....um.....oh, YEAH?? layball:

How's that for a comeback? :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

yo mama


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

you can get the trouble light and bulb for about ten bucks. It spreads pretty even once you defuse it. I like to defuse it at the light and at the negative. Seems to get rid of the hot spot. Also I found a small program that will convert negs to GOOD positives without photoshop so now the system is complete. I just don't like to do color anyway.

By the by we are neighbors I'm from high point.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have an Aunt that just moved near there.  I'm in Greenville.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

So I got brave and switched that film over the first shot was white(as I expected it to be) the second black...I'm going to try one more and see if it's just the setting if it's not then the stinking batteries have gone dead after two clicks of the shutter...grrrrr


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> I have an Aunt that just moved near there. I'm in Greenville.


 
Down in the sandhills.... Well it's nice to get out in the old farms there and shoot im sure.  Great place for paper negs, or primative photos.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

I got a picture...not a great one but it's progress for a change YAY!!!!
http://photographybypatricia.blogspot.com/


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

I have probably butchered more polaroid cameras than you are years old and I wouldn't shoot a single exposure of their film. 

I have made a few polaroid pin holes from the plastic super shooters(to sell)  but I wouldn't be caught dead with a pack of that stuff.

I only come in here because Terri reminds me of someone....


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 25, 2006)

I only rip the stuff up for the emulsion anyway ha ha ha


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 25, 2006)

well you can rip the film and i'll rip the cameras... polaroid won't have anything left.


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I have probably butchered more polaroid cameras than you are years old and I wouldn't shoot a single exposure of their film.
> 
> I have made a few polaroid pin holes from the plastic super shooters(to sell) but I wouldn't be caught dead with a pack of that stuff.
> 
> *I only come in here because Terri reminds me of someone*....


Now that's freaky. Another ex-wife, I presume?  

You're hostile to Polaroid film. boo. hiss. I luv it. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> I only rip the stuff up for the emulsion anyway ha ha ha


I rip the emulsion too, but I do it out of love.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2006)

NO wife just a painter I knew when I was very young.  But Magda painted nude.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm wouldn't touch that one with a 100 foot pole.


----------



## terri (Apr 26, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> I'm wouldn't touch that one with a 100 foot pole.


Oh come on, Patricia....where's your sense of adventure?  

I don't mind being compared to Magda the Nude Painter....there are certainly worse things out there to remind people of. In fact, I am betting she was quite the kick to be around. :mrgreen: Hail, Magda!! :hail:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2006)

Magda was the blonde painter love of my life of course....<not to be confused with the slum madam love of my life, or the gypsy love of my life> She rented a loft above a pool room. She had no money of course... I was a cop with the local pd at the time.

There were two apartments above that poolroom.  I had one, she had the other. Her apartment was funished salvation army retro and mine had a telephone with a thirty foot cord.

I can remember eating salad at her place from a soup pot, because we had no salad bowl and no small bowls either. It was salad in the middle of the table with one fork each. God I loved those days.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 26, 2006)

Did we scare you away patricia... I hope not...


----------



## patriciao82173 (Apr 28, 2006)

No of course not I just got busy doing stuff.  Actually that reminds me of my first semester of college(actually the first semester of the college that I graduated from to be precise b/c I went to several before that-anyway another story)  I had just met my husband 2 months before that and I was driving 2 hours to pick him up on the weekends both ways(he was military at the time) I moved to go to school which happened to be a 15 minute drive from where he was stationed(how convienent).  So I rented a room in a boarding house basically and he stayed with me most nights.  We ate out of the pot most of the time.  A month later I was pregnant and here we are 6 years later still happy together with a total of three kids.  Yes those were the days it was fun(I don't miss the roaches though)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2006)

What you didnt race them?????


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Magda was the blonde painter love of my life of course....<not to be confused with the slum madam love of my life, or the gypsy love of my life> She rented a loft above a pool room. She had no money of course... I was a cop with the local pd at the time.
> 
> There were two apartments above that poolroom. I had one, she had the other. Her apartment was funished salvation army retro and mine had a telephone with a thirty foot cord.
> 
> I can remember eating salad at her place from a soup pot, because we had no salad bowl and no small bowls either. It was salad in the middle of the table with one fork each. God I loved those days.


This SO sounds like the beginning of one of your stories. hmmm..... Not that I don't like it, of course.


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> What you didnt race them?????


Race the roaches??    :lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 28, 2006)

OH every word is true about the painter.  She was followed shortly by a lady slumlord/witch  dont ask......

Famous scene from the movie stalag 17... before your time... was the roach race.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

Yes I'm still here.  No I didn't make any progress.  I'm still bummed I guess and it is interfering with progress not to mention I'm too chicken to spend any money right now.  Things have been busy somewhat to the kids are back and we're doing our usual night time gaming(WOW for those gamers out there) anyway...I'm just in a funk I guess.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

You are about to get the world's worst advice....

You have a digital camera.... it costs nothing to shoot it.... shoot pictures.... shoot pictures.... shoot pictures.... shoot pictures showing your mood.  All pictures are not pretty and fluffy, some are dark, and funky things.  

Look around today, pick up the thing in your house that best shows how you feel at the time...  Put the object in a closed window,  Set your camera on full manual... figure the best lighting make ONE exposure the right way, (just as if you were shooting one large large negative) then come post it on this thread.... I dare you....


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

Here you go... 

http://photographybypatricia.blogspot.com/2006/05/i-was-daredheres-result.html

And yes I "hored" it up but how could I resist?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

very nice, but I was expecting a wilted flower in a sippy cut rofl... Now give us one of how you wish you felt...

I was going to resist this but what the heck.... Whoring can be a good thing sometimes....in photography....


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

Just so you know my only digital camera was fifty bucks on ebay and I use it to shoot for my blog and to shoot for ebay.  Now and then I make a shot with it that isn't all that bad.  

I liked your picture.  An artist can make great pictures with a disposable camera, and the tourist who had a nikon d200, but doesnt know what an fstop is, will make well exposed crap.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

that reminds me I have to pick up some disposables I had developed at Wal-Mart from our cross country trip and Disney Land(most of which are pictures taken by a 5 year old --okay okay maybe 1/2 of them I took )


How I wish I felt...hmmm have to think on that one a bit longer.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

Thinking is the idea not pulling the trigger.... it always is....


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> Yes I'm still here. No I didn't make any progress. I'm still bummed I guess and it is interfering with progress not to mention I'm too chicken to spend any money right now. Things have been busy somewhat to the kids are back and we're doing our usual night time gaming(WOW for those gamers out there) anyway...I'm just in a funk I guess.


We all go through funks. Charlie's right - just shoot away as cheaply as you can. Or, do nothing and let things simmer beneath the surface for a bit. I've a feeling nothing's gonna hold you back for too long.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

I can see it is time for your re education...

Lesson one... Charlie is never right... Never never take his advice

Signed charlies daughter


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

LOL 

So I made a digital collage for the "what I wish I felt like" it's nothing special really the ferris wheel and umbrellas photos are actually mine they were done with liquid light and one of them hand colored about 4 years ago.  I lowered the opacity on the oils because they are something I don't have and need to complete the ingredients list.  The money in the background...well thats an obvious who couldn't use more right?  

http://photographybypatricia.blogspot.com/2006/05/what-if.html


Here's the basic reality we moved cross country in February we shipped a few things that we wanted to keep mainly boxes of sentimental stuff very little furniture so now all our income is going to refurnishing our house and reestablishing ourselves and until that process is complete MOST of what I want to do is on hold so I'm stewing on all these wonderful ideas that I can't wait to dig into and it's driving me insane.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

I can only say sanity is over rated....

Remember my daughter's advice about my advice...

There are many things I once did and can no longer do... So now I do what I can do.  Your picture in the window was beautiful and haunting..

You can do that now... Do what you can as you can....  I give this advice to lots of people and none of them pay the least bit of attention...  It isn't as important what you do, as that you do something.


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

Hey - that's a very good collage, I like it! I read what it's all supposed to mean, but tell me about the cotton balls. What do they represent?

ugh, moving is always an upheaval. It does take a long time to get settled. No wonder you're feeling a little twitchy! :meh: 

I'm happy you found the forum.  At the least, you have another place to post stuff and at best, you've made some friends here already.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

well I usually use cotton balls with the oils blending them but since you mentioned it...

Let's say they represent the whispy mysterious infrared quality be it color or black and white that I'm so intrigued with.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

I am thrilled that I didn't need to ask about the cotton balls. I used them for putting down oil paint on toothed prints as a background color... I didn't have it right but I thought I did.. rofl story of my life.  Also print wash the oil paint way to tint..


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> well I usually use cotton balls with the oils blending them but since you mentioned it...
> 
> Let's say they represent the whispy mysterious infrared quality be it color or black and white that I'm so intrigued with.


I figured they were a tie in with the oils, but since there was also a picture of them in there, I was just makin' sure. :razz:

I like the IR reference better. :thumbup: Have you shot much of the HIE?


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

Actually other than one roll that was somewhat of a failure in college no I haven't. I have mostly manipulated digital images to mimic it. I'll have to see if I can dig out that one roll.  The pics on it would have been okay had the professor not pulled out the crank on the camera while it was still loaded (which was a college camera not mine I had an Elan IIe at the time with the infrared sprocket problem) so the sprockets were fogged anyway which was a bummer I had to crop most of them so much that most of the roll wasn't usable.  


http://photographybypatricia.blogspot.com/2006/05/infrared-revisited.html

ETA:  Charlie I know you drewling over that cannon in the background btw that's Fort Macon we're at.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

okay you showed me yours so ill show you mine


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

Patricia: very nice hand coloring work! :thumbup: You definitely ended up with some fogging/light leaks from that mishap. :x Not your fault, and IR lets you get away with some of that, since it's all so ethereal, anyway. 

Good stuff.  Hope you shoot it some more.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

[quote






[/quote] 



*bang bang* *blows smoke off the barrel*


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

Careful there pattie cakes cowgirl don't mean what it used to....


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

So here's what I did today:

Chat way too much on the forum.

Take a few pictures and a mix bag of digital munipulation(yeah I'm good at it but really I hate it)

Put in a bid on some oils on ebay.

Here's the picture:  http://patriciastuever.blogspot.com/2006/05/square-number-3.html


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

There is no such thing as spending to much time on the blog... rofl... I like the pic be sure you print it out and save it to show to his/her first date.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 4, 2006)

Scroll down I have one of all 3 of them at the same stage (they are all boys btw)  and the purpose of the pic is to have them all 3 printed and framed in 12x12 square format. They'll be hanging in our living room.  I'm going to try again maybe tomorrow and see if I can grab a smile in the next one.   Then I'll feel like it's complete.   ​


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 4, 2006)

cute idea....


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

Even better, cute kids!       I agree, nice idea.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 5, 2006)

So I've made some progress today.  My hubby is going to kill me when he finds out how much money I've spent(I also bought other stuff for 2 older boys birthdays)  I won the oils last night on ebay and I've ordered some film and a filter.  Yay!! So next time I have a free weekend I have to figure out somewhere to go:smileys: Road Trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2006)

Road trip is good....Sometimes I even take a camera


----------



## terri (May 5, 2006)

Congrats on winning the oils! :thumbup: 

Road trips are da bomb.


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 5, 2006)

But where should I go is the real question....


----------



## terri (May 5, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> But where should I go is the real question....


What do you feel like shooting?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2006)

small town america is always good


----------



## patriciao82173 (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's a probably dumb question but I'll ask just for fun.  After all this is a $20 roll of film here.  I FINALLY got a roll of infrared.  Stupid me left it in the refridgerator where my five year old son found it and decided he was going to put it in his polaroid camera.  ANYWAY he decided to come ask for help before putting it into the camera but he DID take the roll out of the canister.  IS there any chance that it's just fogged or should I just trash it totally?


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> Here's a probably dumb question but I'll ask just for fun. After all this is a $20 roll of film here. I FINALLY got a roll of infrared. Stupid me left it in the refridgerator where my five year old son found it and decided he was going to put it in his polaroid camera. ANYWAY he decided to come ask for help before putting it into the camera but he DID take the roll out of the canister. IS there any chance that it's just fogged or should I just trash it totally?


HIE.....? It's definitely been compromised if it was taken from the canister.  If I were you, just as an experiment, I'd still pop on that red filter and go shoot the roll as you normally would, taking the utmost care to load/unload in utter darkness. I wouldn't bother with anything super important, but it would be interesting to see how badly it fogged, if the light indeed piped all the way through the roll, etc. You just might find a couple of salvageable frames.


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

And welcome back, girlie.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Aug 8, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> HIE.....? It's definitely been compromised if it was taken from the canister.  If I were you, just as an experiment, I'd still pop on that red filter and go shoot the roll as you normally would, taking the utmost care to load/unload in utter darkness. I wouldn't bother with anything super important, but it would be interesting to see how badly it fogged, if the light indeed piped all the way through the roll, etc. You just might find a couple of salvageable frames.




Yeah that's what I was planning to do.  Where is an easy somewhat inexpensive place I can send this type film to develop?


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what I was planning to do. Where is an easy somewhat inexpensive place I can send this type film to develop?


The blunt answer is: I've no clue.  You will want a Pro lab, though, so you can walk in and they will actually understand you when you hand them a roll of HIE and tell them what it is, so they know not to pop that lid off a second time!!  Don't attempt to mess with anything less. It would be great if they'd give you a contact print, too. You might call around and talk to some folks before driving anywhere. Get some prices and a good feel for what they're capable of.


----------

